# Coolant leak 2001 A6 2.7T Quattro



## expated (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a 2001 A6 Quattro 2.7T with 85k miles. Over the past 2 two years I've noticed it loosing about half an expansion tank of coolant fluid a year. I've looked for the leak but I can't find anything! Needless to say its pretty mechanically packed in there.

Today I actually noticed a small puddle of the expensive pink G12 stuff on the floor. Haven't had chance to dig any deeper yet though. Based the groups expertise is there a common failure or leaking location I should focus on?

Your support would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

i've had a leak at the secondary water pump(located under the intake) you can see it with a flashlight while looking from the firewall/drivers side corner. this leak seemed to only leak as the engine was cooling down over night. i also had a seal go bad on the reservoir cap. your right it's not easy seeing anything in the engine bay. if it's leaving a puddle, just trace your way up to the source. good luck.


----------



## Junkyarddawg (Dec 5, 2013)

When leaks occur in the intake valley the drops will form at the lower bellhousing area then drip on the floor. Common causes are, auxillary coolant pump, and the o rings at the front of the "Dreaded" coolant pipe. If drpos are forming in the bell housin area and you plan on keeping the car then plan on resealing coolant pipes and replacing the aux pump.


----------

